# Castelli Bib Short Sizing



## FeedTheJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I am 6' 4" and 195 lbs. I made the mistake of buying a pair of Castelli presto bib shorts in XL online and they are much too small for me. They are a bit tight in the waist/crotch but the killer was how short the shoulder straps were.

I am looking to buy another pair, but I was wondering if I should jump two sizes and go 3XL, or if the 2XL will be sufficient.

Larger dudes...Sound off. Also, luckily for you guys, you will be spared pics


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

I am 6' 2" and 197lbs , I have two pair of Castelli bibs, last years free and this years free. I go with an XL on both and both fit great. I would suggest, 2XL, as 3XL might be too big in the crotch and who likes to have thier croctch hang up on the saddle? Besides you should be able to send it back if it does not fit.


----------



## FeedTheJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

dougclaysmith said:


> I am 6' 2" and 197lbs , I have two pair of Castelli bibs, last years free and this years free. I go with an XL on both and both fit great. I would suggest, 2XL, as 3XL might be too big in the crotch and who likes to have thier croctch hang up on the saddle? Besides you should be able to send it back if it does not fit.


Thanks for the quick repsonse. I bought the Presto model and of course, I accidently ripped the tag off when I was trying them on... 2XL it is!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

some castelli cuts are going to be uncomfortable and feel small when standing because they are set up fort the hunched over position. Our team kit is that way.

perhaps the more recreational less race specific shorts are more relaxed.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

FeedTheJoe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am 6' 4" and 195 lbs. I made the mistake of buying a pair of Castelli presto bib shorts in XL online and they are much too small for me. They are a bit tight in the waist/crotch but the killer was how short the shoulder straps were.
> 
> ...



-------------

Castelli are notorious for running WAY too small. I'm 6'0 and the XL shirts are tight and short on me. 
Also, I don't think they are all their cracked up to be. A bit overpriced for that quality of stiching.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I am 6'2.75 and wear 33x32 pants. For me Castelli XL bibs and tights have more of a racer fit which works for me now after going from 180 to 165lbs. At 180LBs I was more comfortable in XXL.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I bought 2 pair of xxl's this winter and they fit me slightly loose at 6'- 200#. The front fits lower than other brands (Twin 6, De Marche, Champion, Descente) so if you have a tummy it won't be held in ala girdle.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't forget that the 'real' Euro brands are selling products to a smaller audience: your average French, Italian or Spanish man is both shorter and slimmer than his American counterpart. At 6'4"/195, you'd be a giant here and have a hard time buying clothes.

I'm 6'3"/160 and I often have to buy XL stuff to accommodate length, but then it's usually way too big around the middle. For cycling clothes I go the other way, putting up with shortness in order to have the stuff in the middle fit right...but never Castelli, as they are apparently not interested in selling to anyone over 6'2" who isn't enormous. Assos is better (but spendier of course), and I've had good luck with Gore and Mavic bibs, which are both tall enough for me in size L.


----------



## 7turns (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm 6'5", 230 athletic build and have a tough time finding bibs that fit. Length is always the problem, otherwise an XL or XL, depending on the cut, will work. I seem to have the best luck with Giro.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

You giants over 6' need to stop taking our Castelli clothing away and leave it for us little people.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 6'0" and weigh 190lbs. I wear XL in the Castelli bibs and they fit me great. The jerseys are hit and miss. Was wearing XXL, but the new stuff, this year is even smaller fitting and I've had to go up to the XXXL.


----------



## jefflichty (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm only 5ft9 and weigh 170 and was going to order mediums since thats what fits me in almost every clothing company....maybe now i'll try large and hope i don't have to take them back.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

dont buy anything with the Kiss 3 Pads. They're unbearable and you're better off going commando.

AC or X2 pads only if you're buying Castelli.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Castelli bibs fit a bit weird IMO. I'm 160 lb and 5'9". In bibs, I wear medium PI, LG, Hincapie, (large Craft, Assos, Capo) etc but a Castelli XL fits snugly, the straps are too short, and the legs too long. The bottoms of the legs hang loose around my knees. I generally like Castelli stuff and have a number of their jerseys and a jacket but it was no dice with the bibs.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

6'3", 220 lbs and typically wear a 36"/34" pant size.

I ordered the Castelli Velowhatever bib shorts and the XL fits fine. i like the tighter fit as it'll stretch over time.

i wear large in rapha and craft.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

B05 said:


> dont buy anything with the Kiss 3 Pads. They're unbearable and you're better off going commando.
> 
> AC or X2 pads only if you're buying Castelli.


Interesting - what is it about the KISS3 you don't like? I noticed they actually changed this pad this year. It's thicker than it used to be. You can see this if you compare this year's Velocissimo shorts to last years, or some older Nero shorts or knickers.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> Interesting - what is it about the KISS3 you don't like? I noticed they actually changed this pad this year. It's thicker than it used to be. You can see this if you compare this year's Velocissimo shorts to last years, or some older Nero shorts or knickers.


It's very thin, period. 

I went on a "blind buy" on 3 Castelli bibs when they were going for cheap @ CC(my first forray with bibs). I wasn't even checking what the pads were. The bibs come in and I immediately noticed the difference between the 2 (the one I haven't used) after 2 rides for each bib.

Went online, checked what the pads were: the comfortable one was AC and the unbearable one was KISS3. Gave it more 3 tries and it's pretty obvious: KISS3 is a fail. 

I'm glad 2 out of the 3 bibs I got were ACs. I'm going to list the KISS3 bib on EBAY soon. I'm never buying the lower end Castelli bibs ever again.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

3XL. The cut allows no room for your junk. I have both 2xl and 3xl's and can feel the difference in leg length and crotch room. You'll thank me as the bibs still fit snug where necessary, but the 3xl's made a noticeable difference in overall comfort. Just my experience...


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Generally, go up one size in their bibs, two if they state it as a race fit (Free/Paint).

For jerseys, I have to go up two for a race fit. I have one XXL from Castelli that is effectively a race fit medium in U.S. sizing, so they do vary and are hit/miss as others said.

6'2", 190 lbs.

Their lower end stuff is not much to speak of for the money IMO and plays off the name earned by the higher end, which is very nice quality.


----------

